# Puppy Uglies



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone know when these usually occur? Addy is 17 weeks and I just dont see it yet

I got Mia when she was 14 weeks and I think she was already going into them....she was nearly bald. Bailey grew so fast that I swear...he was 11-12 weeks.

The only difference now is Addy is Raw fed. I didnt start feeding Raw until Bailey was 5-6 months old (Mia was 1 1/2). I dont know if that makes a difference...but I do know that they are suppose to have fewer growth spurts when on raw 

I just took these pics a couple of days ago...





































Here she is about 3 weeks ago....


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't see anything. Just a little older lol. She's still pretty


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

hehe she definitely doesn't have any of the puppy uglies yet...maybe you'll get lucky. Sometimes I think it happens closer to 6 months? When they're all awkward and lanky but haven't filled out their britches yet hah.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

What a stunning little l/c blue fawn!! My gosh, she is GORGEOUS!!!!!

Our Prada is currently going through her puppy ugly stage. She has a very scraggly, thin pelt as she blows all her puppy down, and her adult coat comes through. She's acquiring a dark dorsal stripe right now, with a lot of cream/silver highlights under her tail, and around her shoulder blades. 

We hope she grows out of this soon, although she's still cute as button!!!

Addy looks fine, she may get them later, she may not get them at all!! xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> I don't see anything. Just a little older lol. She's still pretty


Thank you!



flippedstars said:


> hehe she definitely doesn't have any of the puppy uglies yet...maybe you'll get lucky. Sometimes I think it happens closer to 6 months? When they're all awkward and lanky but haven't filled out their britches yet hah.


Thank you. She has such short legs and short body....I cant picture her getting lanky. I suppose we will see during the next couple of months 



Guess said:


> What a stunning little l/c blue fawn!! My gosh, she is GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> Our Prada is currently going through her puppy ugly stage. She has a very scraggly, thin pelt as she blows all her puppy down, and her adult coat comes through. She's acquiring a dark dorsal stripe right now, with a lot of cream/silver highlights under her tail, and around her shoulder blades.
> 
> ...


Awww...thanks! I cant imagine her skipping the uglies since her coat now is so soft.....like baby hair. I would LOVE for her to keep it but I know that aint happening. More wishful thinking

How old is Prada? I would love to see pics


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

No problem. She's just plain beautiful


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada is 19 weeks, and if you look at some of my past threads you can see some photos of her!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Ohhh Kristy, she is soo cute! Maybe you don't notice it because she is growing in a much gradual pace. How is she on raw? BTW is she related to Bailey? They look alike.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

beautiful pups. No uglies there.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so cute!

was around 5-6 months old for B when he started changing coat


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy is 20 weeks (tomorrow) and hasn't got the uglies yet.. but then i think i'm totally blinded by my dogs beauty.. its a bit like your own kids you could never see their ugly stage. She's shedding her puppy coat like no ones business and her adult coat is even softer.. she's got a red skunk stripe down her back which is puppy hair and is so much coarser.. 

Her going from fat to thin has stopped and she is now very slender.. but no way ugly.

PS Addy is some cute little doggy.. i'd like her too please


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I never saw it with Lola but I sure did with Cookie. He looked like a right scraggly little thing lol. And Benny's face was too big for his body I thought.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Shes lovely! No PUppy uglies as far as i can see. Look at Pumpkin she is going through that stage atm! lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

certainly not uglY!!! x


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

She's still on her puppy coat. Wawa starts her uglies at about 5months. You'll see a drastic change to her coat


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You already know I think she's gorgeous.  Mari started hers at around 11-12 weeks. By 4 months she'd started growing in her adult coat & by 7 months it was about as long as it has gotten so far. I guess it varries when their adult coats come in. Part of it could be raw or part could just be genetics! Regardless...she's a beauty!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have heard people say that raw fed pups grow at a slow and steady pace with no abrupt growth spurts. Perhaps that is true for your cutie? She is a doll and NO puppy uglies apparent at ALL! 

Many large and giant breed enthusiasts really love the way raw grows out their puppies. Toplines stay level, no long gangly puppy legs, more grace and less stumbling about.... raw fed puppies just grow differently.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw! i think thats he gorgeous!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

With two of mine, both long coats they had sort of fuzzy hair as small puppies, when they got to about 4-5 months old, they lost the fuzzy coats and gradually the silky adult coats grew in - so I think that is the stage referred to as puppy uglies in the long coats. They can look quite thin as their fuzzy coats disappear and the new silky hair takes a little while to bulk up


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no! Their coats don't stay nice and soft and fuzzy?!?!  haha


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she's lovely


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MoochiBaby said:


> Ohhh Kristy, she is soo cute! Maybe you don't notice it because she is growing in a much gradual pace. How is she on raw? BTW is she related to Bailey? They look alike.


Aww...thanks! She's doing really well on raw. We've had a couple episodes of runny poo with tripe and ground beef so Ive backed off that for now. Now sure when I should give it again. She LOVED the tripe!

I got her from a friend of Bailey's breeder. They do share studs so I really dont know if they are related. I always thought Bailey looked just like Addy's dad except Addy's dad is a LC Blue....but same face.



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> beautiful pups. No uglies there.


Thanks



*Chloe* said:


> so cute!
> 
> was around 5-6 months old for B when he started changing coat


Thanks



MarieUkxx said:


> I never saw it with Lola but I sure did with Cookie. He looked like a right scraggly little thing lol. And Benny's face was too big for his body I thought.


I was told that some may never go thru that stage. So maybe Addy will be lucky



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Shes lovely! No PUppy uglies as far as i can see. Look at Pumpkin she is going through that stage atm! lol


Oh No!! Pumpkin is a cutie pie!! I dont see any uglies there either 



*Princess* said:


> certainly not uglY!!! x


Thank you



thisbella said:


> She's still on her puppy coat. Wawa starts her uglies at about 5months. You'll see a drastic change to her coat


OK...about a month to go



MChis said:


> You already know I think she's gorgeous.  Mari started hers at around 11-12 weeks. By 4 months she'd started growing in her adult coat & by 7 months it was about as long as it has gotten so far. I guess it varries when their adult coats come in. Part of it could be raw or part could just be genetics! Regardless...she's a beauty!!


LOL Heather  I remember Mari when she went thru it and then Bailey did too around that same age. I guess Addy just have a totally different body composition...short and stocky I think she will probably thin out some but I cant imagine her ever being lanky like Bailey and Mia got.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of the 'puppy uglies' but your dogs are very cute!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Kristy, your pupster is beautiful. I don't see any uglies anywhere near her


----------

